# Puppy to Adult, anyone have any pics to share?



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

So I LOVE to see pups as they grow, does anyone have any pics of their dogs from puppies to adults? They change so much and they are so fun to watch go from cute cuddly pup, awkward teen, to stunning adults! 

Any pics of your dogs at different ages would be great, I never get tired of looking at GSD pics


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sure, hit me up in about a year! lol

Mine's only 12 weeks now!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

haha aww too cute, did you just get yours or have you had him/her for a few weeks? They grow soo fast in the first few months and I never turn down puppy pics soo.... I'm just saying if you have any I wouldn't refuse to look a them...









hehe


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

There's a topic, Spirit at 12 weeks, that's probably pretty close to the top right now- that is my boy!

I've had him a week and a half, but I do have some 8 week pics of him too!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady at 8 weeks









10 weeks



















around 4 months









over 4 months









6 months









1 year









2 years









3 years with cousin Otto









4 years old


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, Brady kinda still looked like a pup at 2.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

which pic


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I mean when he was 2 yrs old. The one with the brown dog in the background.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Woohoo, I LOVE progression pics!! I hope we get some more!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Dawn,

Your Brady-boy is GORGEOUS! My husband would FLIP ... he loves bi-colours. I love the professional portraits! 


Janka and I @ 6 weeks at the breeder's on the day we picked her out of her litter:










The first day Janka came home at just over 8 weeks:










Janka at 11.5 weeks (my favourite shot of Janka ... it captures her spirit so perfectly) taken by mspiker03's husband during an impromptu photoshoot:










Janka @ 4 months on a Vegas trip:










Janka @ 7 months:










Janka @ 13 months old:










Janka at @ 1.5 years old with her Aunt Leyna (L) and Uncle Levi (middle):









She is now 20 months old.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Ruger at 6 weeks








At 4 months








at 2 yrs








now


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*Sirius the Wolfie *







10 weeks








12 weeks








14 weeks








18 weeks

















6 months








6.5 months








6.5 months - full length view







</span>


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jenna:

This is Jenna the day she was born. She is one of the little sausages in that pile. Babs was not born until later that night.









Jenna is a week old here. She is dark pink, Babsy is light pink









This is Jenna at four weeks old:









This is Jenna at ten weeks old. Her ears are doing the canopy thing, and she is out in front. Babsy is behind to the left with one ear draped across her head and the other down: 









Jenna at six months:


















Jenna at 1 year:



























Jenna at three years:


















Jenna at about four years:


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures! 

Jaia, starting at 8 weeks:


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

I couldn't help but add pictures to this post =)

Asgard von Julich (he has much more puppy pictures than recent ones... though he is still a puppy):

5 weeks old with his fluffy brother









6 weeks









8 weeks


















3 months









4-5 months









5-6 months









Today (8 months)


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs, they change soo much, I love the awkward ear stages, those are my favorite! I also love GSD faces, their eyes speak volumes and these are obviously happy dogs! I hope we get more!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good god i love them all

Janka is gorgeous too.

Yes Brady was still a puppy at 2 and when he hit almost 3 I shook my head his chest blew up I was like OMG

I still see puppy tendencies in him
keep the pic coming


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Hit my sig links, both Rani and Hugo have then and now pics,
though Hugo's is monthly so more complete.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

ok i'll play

dresden 9 weeks old(xmas eve 2008)









12-13 weeks









4 months









6 months









10 months









He'll be 1 in october


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Princess Bella at 8 weeks old
















10 weeks








Dorky ears at 20 weeks








22 weeks








8 Months








11 Months








This week


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

A blast from the past! My Uzi (RIP my old man).
















This photo was damaged, he didn't have red on his side


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

what a handsome guy. Love the puppy pictures.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky at 8 weeks the day we brought him home









Rocky at 3-1/2 months









Rocky at 5 months









Rocky at 7 months










Rocky at 2-1/2 









Rocky at 3









Rocky at 3-1/2


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

All the dogs are beautiful. GSD have the best facial expressions.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'm loving this thread!! Hope we get some Sable GSD progression pics, I love to see the color changes!








Gorgeous dogs all around!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Did someone say "sable puppy"?









Halo at 5 weeks (thanks for the pictures Kandi!)










10 weeks old










12 weeks old










4 months old










5 months old










Almost 9 months old










9 months + 1 week


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

YES! HALO! (Halo + Keefer addict sorry)
Look at the color changes between 4 and 5 months!! WOW!
She's so gorgeous I can't stand it LOL.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah, apparently she was the darkest of her litter as a puppy, but then she became totally blonde before her adult coat started coming in and she got dark again, lol!

I took this picture one day before her 3 month birthday:










She had a cute little raccoon stripe on her tail.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

DEB OMG she is so pretty.... I Love Keefer and Halo pics... This thread was a great idea!

Dawn BBoys looks as handsome as ever by the way!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Diesel the day was saw him at the breeder at 6 weeks:









Diesel at 8 weeks









Diesel 9 weeks ears up









3 months









4.5 months









5 months









6 months @ 70lbs









7 months










8 months









9 months 









10 months









11 months current


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Elf as a baby....








and all grown up....


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Diesel is so handsome!







Elf is a cutie, love the coat.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon

7 weeks









About 14 weeks









About 4 months









6 months









9 months









11 months



















1 year (now)


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

GORGEOUS dogs everyone! Thank you all so much for sharing them, I love looking at this thread, hope to get lots more!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Onyx(yawning) at 4 weeks:*








*8 weeks:*








*ears going up:*








*Gonzo(brother) and Onyx at 10 weeks:*








*Kacies first night in her forever home, Onyx 5mos:*








*Onyx and her brother Taz at 10 months-reunion:*








*Onyx 2.5 yrs and Karlo 10 weeks:*








*August '09*:








Onyx's coloring has not changed at all, she has white spotting, and is marked the same as the day we got her.


----------



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

My handsome Schumi!!!









8 weeks:









4 months at his first show (photo by Liesje from this forum):









7 months:









1 year:









14 months:


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Suesse when we brought her home.








Suesse at 4 months old








Suesse at 9 months old








Suesse now


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Kaiser at 8 weeks old









Kaiser at about 3 months old








Kaiser at 6 months old (now)


----------

